# Consultation on Rebuilding Ireland Action Plan for Housing



## Brendan Burgess (22 Jul 2017)

*Public Consultation on Review of Rebuilding Ireland Action Plan for Housing and Homelessness*

Mr. Eoghan Murphy, T.D., Minister for Housing, Planning, Community and Local Government today (21 July 2017) opened a public consultation process, inviting submissions on the targeted review of the Government’s Rebuilding Ireland Action Plan, following its first full year of implementation.

Rebuilding Ireland – Action Plan for Housing and Homelessness was published on 19 July 2016 as the Government’s response to the biggest single challenge facing Ireland — the housing and homeless crisis.

Rebuilding Ireland, together with the Government’s Strategy for the Rental Sector (published on 13 December 2016), comprises 113 actions, across five key Pillar Areas, as follows:


Address Homelessness
Accelerate Social Housing
Build More Homes
Improve the Rental Sector
Utilise Existing Housing
The multi-stranded, action-oriented Rebuilding Ireland Action Plan aims to reverse the chronic under-supply of new homes that is making new home purchase and rents increasingly unaffordable and is driving additional households into homelessness.  It is designed to address all tenure types - social, private and rental - and to tackle homelessness comprehensively, by setting ambitious targets to, inter alia:


Double the annual level of new homes built to 25,000 by 2020;
Deliver an additional 47,000 social housing units in the period to 2021;
Make the best use of the existing housing stock; and
Lay the foundations for a more vibrant and responsive private rented sector.
*Why are we launching a Public Consultation?*
_Rebuilding Ireland_, the Government’s Action Plan on Housing and Homelessness, was published just over a year ago on 19 July 2016 with the aim to increase and accelerate housing delivery across all tenures to help individuals and families meet their housing needs.

It’s clear that increased State investment and targeted supply-side initiatives are having a positive impact on the number of new homes becoming available to rent or buy.  Nevertheless, one year on, given the unprecedented mis-match in the short term between supply and demand, it’s timely that we reflect on what additional measures may be required, building on the important work already completed or underway.

An information note has now been published to inform the Review, providing some background material and updates on implementation to date and setting out a number of specific questions on which views would be particularly welcome.  The information note and other relevant documents may be accessed by clicking on the link below titled 'Documents'.

*How to get involved?*
Written submissions are welcome from stakeholders within the housing and homelessness sectors as well as from members of the public and should be sent to rebuildingireland@housing.gov.ie not later than* 12 noon on Friday, 11th August 2017. * A cover template for submissions is provided and should be completed and returned with all submissions.

Alternatively, responses, including the cover template provided, can be posted to:

*Review of Rebuilding Ireland Action Plan, Department of Housing, Planning, Community and Local Government, Custom House, Dublin 1, D01 W6X0.*

*Documents:*
The following documents are available to persons interested in making a submission and can be accessed by clicking on the link below titled 'Documents' :-


Information Document  - Public Consultation – Review of Rebuilding Ireland Action Plan (July 2017)
Rebuilding Ireland: Action Plan for Housing and Homelessness (July 2016)
Template for Submissions


----------

